# Care packages for people in lockdown?



## Jen99 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi, I am hoping to arrange a Christmas care package for a friend who is alone and isolated in a small village in Tuscany. I am not sure if this is possible given the situation in italy but am hoping you all might have some company recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What sort of items?

Amazon is the obvious choice. Depending on the item either Amazon.uk or Amazon.it. Amazon.it if you spend more than I think 29€ has free shipping.

BTW Tuscany tomorrow moves out of lockdown.


----------



## Jen99 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you! 🙏🏼


----------



## corndog (Aug 25, 2020)

Do you mind sharing what items you've put together in your kit? I have some family in a small town outside of Genoa and I don't really know anything about them, but thought it might be nice to send a little xmas package.


----------



## Jen99 (Dec 5, 2020)

corndog said:


> Do you mind sharing what items you've put together in your kit? I have some family in a small town outside of Genoa and I don't really know anything about them, but thought it might be nice to send a little xmas package.


Hi ... I just organised a pre-made one from Amazon. 🙂


----------

